# ristretto frozen and hang



## jotawski (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi,

I install xfce4 and using ristretto that come with xfce4 set.  By chance, I try to set thumbnail up but that resulted in white window for ristretto .  Even I kill and restaret, this does not disappear.  Worse is that, the situation like this one does not happend to other user as long as that user does not try to enable thumbnail.


oh yes, my uname is as follow

```
uname -a
FreeBSD jotawski.tint.or.th 8.2-RELEASE-p0 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p0 #1: Sun May 29 15:21:52 ICT 2011     
[email]root@jotawski.tint.or.th[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/JOTAWSKI  amd64
```

I attached the screenshot of ristretto, the white window, just for your informations.  Any helps and hints are welcome.


----------



## jotawski (Jun 5, 2011)

Solved
Re-edit 'Setting editor' for ristretto by resetting show-thumbnailbar to NO from 'Application Menu' for that user id.


----------

